# Trenching



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

For residential service, when you have someone asking to run a gas line to their backyard or whatever, and it will involve digging a trench, do you guys have a per foot cost worked up or just go by time? 

I realize that you have to factor in soil condition, roots, utilities, depth, etc when digging manually. But at what point do you (if any) just go get a trencher or backhoe or whatever to have it done? I imaging that way you can just give them a flat fee for it and your not charging plumbing rates for basic manual labor. I'm not sure, just asking - thanks


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We almost always run a ditch witch and usually charge between 1200 & 1800. We figure as far as parts and equipment goes 4 feet is the same as 100' so we have a base for X feet and extra for more. We fuse our gas so it goes pretty quick.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to break all pipe into a per foot price. It makes bidding easier, just figure the amount of pipe x price per foot.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

We break ours down in 10' increments. The first 10' is almost twice as high as 20' is, then goes down from there for every 10'.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you trench by hand or by previously mentioned ditch witch ?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Do you trench by hand or by previously mentioned ditch witch ?


I trench by hand and also use a Ditch Witch. It depends on whats in the way when your digging. There could be utility lines, sprinkler lines, water, sewer etc....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Do you trench by hand or by previously mentioned ditch witch ?


 




In this state you have to call up for underground utility location before digging. If you don't, and hit something, you are liable to pay....


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

We hand dig only on existing residential, there's too much potential for disaster, and the company we sub out our excavation to is much cheaper than renting a piece of heavy equipment and then tearing up the customers yard, potentially destroy the irrigation systems, landscaping, etc...

Hand digging may be labor intensive, but not when you pay someone else to do it. The guys we use are so good that I almost never even get my shovel out of my truck. Try doing that with a trencher or excavator


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been thinking of finding a co. to excavate, or to just start renting something. Both seem good. I've never used a ditch witch before, just manually dug.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

The company we use is Davilla Excavation, they are a small outfit, a Papa y Mama deal, if you will. They don't speak much English, but they are legal.


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

*Charge Per Foot*

Whatever is in the way is going to have to be removed or gone around. If you go around obstacles, charging by the foot takes care of the cost. If it has to be moved, that's a separate estimate. That's why it's always better to go around an obstacle, not through it, if you can. It makes the estimating easy for you and understanding it easier for the customers. :thumbsup:


----------



## marry (Mar 26, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I like to break all pipe into a per foot price. It makes bidding easier, just figure the amount of pipe x price per foot.



I think you are doing this excellent job. Keep it up!


----------

